

Creators of SuicideGirls.com Launch Let’s Date - cwilson
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/30/creators-of-suicidegirls-com-launch-lets-date/

======
jnazario
note this does NOT appear to be what i had imagined (and maybe some guys had
hoped), which was "date a SG", although that effectively would have turned SG
into an escort service.

